# I'll pay in cash instead.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

My credit card wouldn't work for some reason, so I decided to pay in cash. What should I have said in such situation?


----------



## Gavril

_maksan käteisellä = _"I'll pay in cash"

I'm not sure how the word "instead" would be rendered in this context. I would guess _Maksan_ _paremmin käteisellä, _but please wait for the native Finnish speakers to give their opinion.


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> I'm not sure how the word "instead" would be rendered in this context. I would guess _Maksan_ _paremmin käteisellä, _but please wait for the native Finnish speakers to give their opinion.



_Maksan sittenkin käteisellä.
Maksankin käteisellä.
Voin maksaa myös käteisellä._ (If the cashier asks you, if you maybe have another card you could use instead of the one that doesn't work.)


----------

